# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Вы мою речь понимаете?

## Meerkat

Я прочитал часть о книгу грамматику. Только около минута, думаю это достаточно. Я знаю, что это не поточный или красивый, что я только надеюсь, вы понимаете что-то. Как я могу улучшать, какие мой больших ошибок? Как это звучает в общем? Вы можете ясно слышать, что я читаю тексту а не говорю свободно (практиковал двa разa), что мой уровень в языке ещё так плохо, что я ничего умный умею свободно говорить. 
Я благодорю.  https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ungx87xwr...yu/Govoryu.mp3

----------


## iCake

Отлично ::  Некоторые слова пришлось понимать из контекста, но вообще все понятно. Хорошая работа! Продолжай в том же духе, и все у тебя будет хорошо

----------


## Alex_krsk

::

----------


## Meerkat

Спасибо. Я очень счастливый! Я несомненно буду продолжать.

----------


## RedFox

Хорошо получается!  ::  
Вот ошибки, которые я отметил: 
1. Безударные /и/ и /е/ - это краткая гласная, по звучанию средняя между ними. Ниже я отметил эту безударную гласную символом /i/
2. Не пытайтесь выговорить /стн/, мы сами это не выговариваем.  ::  Мы произносим /сн/
3. Сочетание /дст/ следует оглушать до /тст/, т.е. до /цт/ 
Слова, в которых вы ошиблись с ударением. Я написал, как это примерно надо произносить: 
(Символ /i/ - это безударные /и/ и /е/. Заглавными буквами указан ударный слог.) 
единицы -> iдiНИцы
устная -> Усная 
представлен -> прiцТАвлiн 
устной -> Уснай 
позже -> ПОжже 
изобрели -> iзабрiлИ 
записанную -> заПИсаную 
находимся -> наХОдiмся 
появление -> паiВЛЕнiе 
важнее -> важНЕе

----------


## Meerkat

> Хорошо получается!  
> Вот ошибки, которые я отметил...

 Спасибо! Очень хорошие и точные советы.

----------


## Basil77

> Спасибо! Очень хорошие и точные советы.

 Btw, this reply is flawless. Nothing to correct. Could be written by a native.

----------


## maxmixiv

> единицы -> iдiНИцы

 Здесь не соглашусь. Слова, начинающиеся с безударной Е, имеют дополнительный звук Й, и эта i становится похожа на что-то среднее между jE и jИ.  Произношения для слова единичный

----------


## Meerkat

> Здесь не соглашусь. Слова, начинающиеся с безударной Е, имеют дополнительный звук Й, и эта i становится похожа на что-то среднее между jE и jИ.  Произношения для слова единичный

 Почему мой уш(к)и слышают удар слова как: "jи-ДИ-нич-ный"? Тоже в Произношения для слова единичный и в единичный — Викисловарь
Несмотря весь словары и каждый дружественный человек сюда ясно писают "е-ди-ни́ч-ный"? 
Ну, в конце концов, это может быть довольно маленькая проблема в изучение языка.

----------


## maxmixiv

Это проблема, если глаза видят правильное ударение, а ушки слышат неправильное, то придётся за каждым новым словом ходить на Forvo  :: 
Try to listen at very low volume, you should hear едиНИЧный, that is, stressed syllable mostly.

----------


## Lampada

*Единичная* окружность:

----------


## Meerkat

Спасибо Лампада. Вот слышат ушки правильно. _ЕдинИИчная окрУУжность._ Иначе ничего другого я не понимал, что-то o цифры и углы.

----------


## jim

> Спасибо Лампада. Вот слышат ушки правильно. _ЕдинИИчная окрУУжность._ Иначе ничего другого я не понимал, что-то o цифры и углы.

 я речь понимаю но трудно слушать так как некоторые граматические ошибки, просто некоторые слова так не говорят и видно что не очень ориентируетесь в русском языке. это только изучение русского дальше поможет. русские тоже русский учили долго.

----------


## iCake

> я речь понимаю но трудно слушать так как некоторые граматические ошибки, просто некоторые слова так не говорят и видно что не очень ориентируетесь в русском языке. это только изучение русского дальше поможет. русские тоже русский учили долго.

 Captain obviousity is alive and kicking, isn't he?  ::  I'm more than sure that the OP has already known that he makes grammar mistakes, pronunciation mistakes and that he doesn't have a good command of the Russian language yet and of course that he needs to continue on his learning  ::  But that's not even the gist of it, the OP is now on the exact level when he needs to be encouraged and needs to hear good words about his Russian once in a while, so that he feels his progress, even though if the good words are a bit of an exaggeration. 
Yeah, the last thing he needs right now is to be brought to the wild reality  ::

----------


## Meerkat

Yeah, I sure need feedback, and I appreciate if one is straight. I don't need words "that's nice" or something like that if it isn't. I also know what amount of work I've done to reach my recent level, so when criticizing, I also need EXACT things to do better. 
 I already try to read and listen and speak Russian allways when possible, so "be involved with the language" does not help me much. Time will help my thing as I keep on going. I posted the audio here because I really wanted to know how it sounds. I did not practice much ON PURPOSE, so you could hear what are the weak points of my pronunciation and possibly guide me in the right direction. Grammatical errors are kinda not my fault, because the text was from the Grammar book, only if I was pronouncing so badly you could not catch the original text... which was the original thing I needed to know: if one can understand my speech. 
But "the wild reality" is definitely what I need. When I'll use the language in the real world, it is reality and I have to deal with that. People understand me or they don't. Please, everyone, be honest! No exaggeration. Не пиздите  ::

----------


## iCake

> Yeah, I sure need feedback, and I appreciate if one is straight. I don't need words "that's nice" or something like that if it isn't. I also know what amount of work I've done to reach my recent level, so when criticizing, I also need EXACT things to do better. 
>  I already try to read and listen and speak Russian allways when possible, so "be involved with the language" does not help me much. Time will help my thing as I keep on going. I posted the audio here because I really wanted to know how it sounds. I did not practice much ON PURPOSE, so you could hear what are the weak points of my pronunciation and possibly guide me in the right direction. Grammatical errors are kinda not my fault, because the text was from the Grammar book, only if I was pronouncing so badly you could not catch the original text... which was the original thing I needed to know: if one can understand my speech. 
> But "the wild reality" is definitely what I need. When I'll use the language in the real world, it is reality and I have to deal with that. People understand me or they don't. Please, everyone, be honest! No exaggeration. Не пиздите

 Then I didn't explain that correctly. The thing is that you DID do well and that's the wild reality. But with all due respect to jim, what he mentioned was not worth mentioning, because it was more like pickiness than constructive critique if you know what I mean

----------


## Meerkat

> Then I didn't explain that correctly. The thing is that you DID do well and that's the wild reality. But with all due respect to jim, what he mentioned was not worth mentioning, because it was more like pickiness than constructive critique if you know what I mean

 Yeah. Constructive critique is the thing, and I want to thank everyone involved.

----------


## Meerkat

Я надо по-русский продолжать  ::  Я только не умел хорошо говорить что я подумал.

----------


## iCake

> Я надо по-русский продолжать  Я только не умел хорошо говорить что я подумал.

 Let me be picky then. Just remember this - There is no such word as по-русский, there is по-русски, period. Also we don't say я надо because надо is not a verb! So you have to use мне/ему/ей etc.  
Мне надо

----------


## Meerkat

Спасибо. Мне надо сказать: Это язычный форум, исправитe мой ошибки, пожалуйста!

----------


## iCake

Okay then. 
Мне надо/нужно по-русски продолжать. Я только не умею хорошо выражать то, о чем думаю. (Better yet не умею хорошо выражать свои мысли на русском) 
Also - язычный sounds like you refer to a tongue  ::  and not a language, you need языковой for that. 
Исправьте мои ошибки if you ask for a one-time correction of mistakes (Like I wrote this text and I want you/someone to correct the mistakes I made in there) 
Исправляйте мои ошибки - That's a general term like if you happen to spot a mistake I made, then correct it

----------


## Meerkat

Thank you. I won't bother you no more today, but really much thanks indeed.

----------


## iCake

> Thank you. I won't bother you no more today, but really much thanks indeed.

 That's no problem. I'm at work now, night watch, not much else to do anyway  ::

----------


## jim

you’ve been corrected on your spoken russian. i don’t think it’s nessesary to repeat what’s been corrected.
i guess you did not read some endings correctly or have no idea how to say them correctly. but that’s alright, you need someone to correct you on speech.
it’s not so much grammar since you said you read it, i guess it’s spoken, and comes off like grammar.
many people can’t speak endings well. since english does not use many endings on words, may be like s, ing, ed, that’s about it. while russian language has a lot more engings and that’s because russian language does not use a lot of words like of, the, a, etc may be i am not exactly right but something like that.
i did try to teach some russian on language exchange, the most fun part was trying to make them say russian words correctly.

----------


## Meerkat

> Also - язычный sounds like you refer to a tongue  and not a language, you need языковой for that.

 Тогда язычный форум звучит довольно пошлый  :: 
Я уверен, я сейчас это буду помнить.

----------


## jim

> Тогда язычный форум звучит довольно пошлый

 may be in english, but not in russian. thats the curse of knowing two languages.

----------


## jim

> Я уверен, я сейчас это буду помнить.

 Я уверен, что теперь я запомню. 
Я уверен, я тепеть это буду помнить.

----------


## Meerkat

> may be in english, but not in russian. thats the curse of knowing two languages. 
> Я уверен, что теперь я запомню. 
> Я уверен, я тепеть это буду помнить.

 I tried to find out if it would be. Apparently not. 
And thanks for the corrections, they are very welcome, because I have had no teacher and my grammar is very much based on guessing.

----------


## Meerkat

Хочу что-то написать опять. Я думаю, что мой русский теперь много лучше чем в Июле. Позавчера я познакомился с двумя русскими парнями, и это было возможный сообщать по-русский. Очень рад, что они изучают здесь, что я могу говорить с ними много раз ещё. Они тоже говорил, что мой акцент отличный, как русский!

----------


## Meerkat

Привет всем!
Пора писать здесь снова. Прочитал что-нибудь опять. Текст из учебника. Очень долго время прошло вслед последнему разу, и я послушал моя старая запись. Я чуть-чуть понимал  ::  Опять, я не практиковал, но только открыл книгу и читал.
Недавно я был в Россия два неделя. Это было очень весело заметить, что я мог обычно что-нибудь разговаривать с людьми. Я очень благодарен вам за то, что вы мне помогали всегда я здесь что-нибудь спросил. Я продолжаю изучение, конечно, но без вашего помощь моя поездка было бы труднее.  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...1%81%20001.m4a 
I used Орфограммка to proof-read this text. It seems to be very nice tool, indeed. Please tell me if there are still mistakes in my text, because it is a machine anyway. Without its suggestions I never could have written "вслед последнему разу"... is there a better way to say this or is it even right? First I wrote "после последний раз", but the machine did not like the tautology.

----------


## Alex80

I have no ability to listen record right now, but I want to correct text:   

> Пора писать здесь снова. Прочитал что-нибудь опять. Текст из учебника. Очень долго время прошло вслед последнему разу, и я послушал моя старая запись. Я чуть-чуть понимал Опять, я не практиковал, но только открыл книгу и читал.
> Недавно я был в Россия два неделя. Это было очень весело заметить, что я мог обычно что-нибудь разговаривать с людьми. Я очень благодарен вам за то, что вы мне помогали всегда я здесь что-нибудь спросил. Я продолжаю изучение, конечно, но без вашего помощь моя поездка было бы труднее.

 Пора написать здесь снова. Я кое что прочитал - текст из учебника. Много времени прошло с предыдущего раза и я прослушал свою старую запись. Я опять едва понимал. Я не практиковал (речь?), только открыл и читал книгу.
Недавно я был в России две недели. Было здорово понять, что я часто мог пообщаться с людьми о чём-нибудь. Я очень благодарен вам за то, что мне помогали всегда, когда я здесь что-нибудь спрашивал. Я конечно продолжаю обучение, но без вашей помощи моя поездка была бы более затруднительно. 
It is often unclear what do you mean exactly. It seems to me that you misunderstood "что-нибудь", "кое-что", "чуть-чуть" and etc. It will be better if you provide english version of text.

----------


## maxmixiv

Аудиофрагмент послушал, в принципе всё понятно, но есть ошибки в ударениях (молодым, Владимиром) и слово *надежда* "я чуть-чуть понимал" (то есть, понял с трудом).   

> но без вашей помощи моя поездка была бы более затруднительно.

 Литературный перевод:   ::  
"если бы не ваша помощь, в поездке мне пришлось бы труднее" (the journey would happen to be tougher???) 
"Было приятно обнаружить, что обычно мне удавалось обменяться парой фраз с людьми"
(_обменяться парой фраз =  немного пообщаться_)

----------


## iCake

> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...1%81%20001.m4a

 Послушал. Очень хорошо на самом деле. Только одно слово не понял. Конечно, чувствуется, что тебе ещё тяжело произносить русские слова, но это нормально. Я бы так же, если не хуже, по-английски бы читал.

----------


## Meerkat

Спасибо всем. 
Предыдущий - вот красивое слово я забыл.  
Да, это eщё тяжело... но теперь я не боюсь говорить. Да, я не беседую, например, глубоко об искусстве по-русски. Но я покупаю сигареты, билеты, рассказываю откуда я и почему я приехал в город. Это, в данный момент, очень приятно. В будущий, может быть, я лучше могу сообщать.

----------

